# Apply in business visa category



## TAMZID (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I have more than 15 years business experience (working in a multinational company engaged in manufacturing and infrastructure development through industrialization business) . 

With this experience can I apply for business visa category if I buy any share of an existing business in Australia?

If yes ,what are the criteria i have to fulfill and time frame required.

Would appreciate a feedback and advice.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

TAMZID said:


> Hi,
> I have more than 15 years business experience (working in a multinational company engaged in manufacturing and infrastructure development through industrialization business) .
> 
> With this experience can I apply for business visa category if I buy any share of an existing business in Australia?
> ...


Hi some of these business visas have been withdrawn. I am not sure what has replaced them. I do know that they did require an investment of AUD $1,500,000


----------



## TAMZID (Apr 6, 2013)

What about 188(A) State Nominated Business Innovation (Provisional) visa


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

TAMZID said:


> What about 188(A) State Nominated Business Innovation (Provisional) visa


Hi TAMZID
They are still open but are state sponsored, you have to put in an EOI after you have checked you are eligible. Follow this link for more info.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/188.aspx


----------

